# Worried



## rosserica (Sep 16, 2015)

So I had two budgies sadly one of them passed away yesterday =(. I notice today that my other budgie seem to be breathing a little faster then normal. She is still eating and playing. Is this a sign that she is sick or is this normal?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for the loss of your budgie that passed.

It's difficult to say if your current budgie is ill as budgies hide symptoms of illness. 
Often, by the time a budgie exhibits signs of being ill, it is actually very sick. 

I suggest you take your budgie to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

Locate an Avian Vet

Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com​*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I agree with Deborah and recommend a health check for your other budgie.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry your little budgie has passed on to the Rainbow Bridge :hug: 

I agree completely, even if he's fine, it is better not to risk it so the illness does not progress as far this time. 

Please keep us posted on her condition, okay?


----------



## rosserica (Sep 16, 2015)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Erica, I am so sorry your budgie has gone to our Angel flock. As you do not know what caused your budgie's death it would be wise to have a wellness check up and thoroughly clean and disinfect the cage. Please let us know what the avian vet has to say.:budgie:


----------



## rosserica (Sep 16, 2015)

I know my other bird after awhile he would stop eating food unless it was his seed food but than somedays he wouldnt even eat that.. He would kick all the food out the cage. So I am thinking it has something to do with that... Ima take my other bird to the vet in few minutes, I hope they have some type of payment plan I can do


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very wise of you to make the vet visit. Please update us on what you find out...


----------



## rosserica (Sep 16, 2015)

I was finally able to take my budgie to the vet and they said nothing seems out of the ordinary and that it could of been just her dealing with the lost of her mate, but just in case they gave me antibiotics


----------

